# what deer cal. do u like???



## lil_lee_hunter (Nov 28, 2003)

*what deer rifle do u like???*​
30/06914.52%308.58.06%270.1625.81%30/3011.61%7mm mag.46.45%243.914.52%25/0623.23%300. mag58.06%any illegal rimfire cartrige.34.84%other812.90%


----------



## lil_lee_hunter (Nov 28, 2003)

i thought this might be fun!! what gun guys???


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

These are all good deer calibers.The 30-06 springfield, abundant supply of ammo of different bullet types and weights.308 win,Cant argue with the inherint accuracy of this cartridge!270,There is the 270 win,270 weatherby and the new 270 short mag which I have heard is very accurate.30/30 winchester,more deer have ended up on the meat pole by this short range caliber than any other.7mm,There is the 7mm remington,7mm weatherby,7mm express(now the 280),7mm ultra mag,and 7mm short mag,7mm mauser,7mm-08,and the 7mm STW.I like the flat shooting and terminal energy of the 7mm calibers,but I dont like the belted cases on them for reloading.243,and 243 short mag(is there a super short mag out now?).Light recoil,and flat shooting.At 250 yards+ does it carry enough energy(1000-1500 ft/lbs) to effectivly take down a large deer if shot in the shoulder?300,300 win mag,300 weatherby mag,300 ultra mag,300 winchester short mag.Another belted mag with a ton of energy and recoil.Fast and flat,they are used quite a bit by hunters going after moose,elk,as well as deer.


----------



## MADTRAPPER (Jan 14, 2004)

I hunt mule deer every year and take the 2 bucks I'm allowed. In the past 9 years I've been using a Remington 6MM and before that a .270


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey madtrapper, where do you mule deer hunt, if you don't mind telling. I'm thinking of going for a big ol muly this year, I think I kinda got as big a whitetail as I'll ever get so it's time to get the muly.

I do real good on deer with my 25-06 but I use reloads that are beefed up abit. I didn't care for any factory loads. My longest kill shot with wittness was over 600 yds. right thru the heart and out the other side. I shoot 87gr. softpoint with 55gr. powder, it's a sweet combination.

I have shot many fox and coyote past 400 yds, thats where they are by the time a guy gets ready to shoot, Quick's Draw McGraw I'm not.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

One question where can you take two muley? Its hard ebough trying to draw one tag here in ND.
Buckeye, if you are trying to shoot a monster muley book a hunt in the Fortpeck montana area, they have hue muleys, but you have to be willing to put in ALOT of work.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

While fishing fort peck we did see quite a few mulies,but no elk.Most of the lake is under the control of Charles M Russel &UL bend national wildlife refuges and is public land.I talked to a few of the locals while out there and they put the boat in at one of the few public access points and moter out and set up camp.The licenses are hard to get(maybe GB3 can give you more info) and the terrain is very rugged. mallard


----------



## MADTRAPPER (Jan 14, 2004)

buckseye said:


> Hey madtrapper, where do you mule deer hunt, if you don't mind telling.


I've made a lot of great shots too, but I don't talk about them because most people don't want to believe you. I'm in central British Columbia in a district called the Cariboo. I also enjoy coyote hunting. The 25-06 is a excellent cartridge.


----------



## lil_lee_hunter (Nov 28, 2003)

nobody likes the 7 mag??? or 30/06 im really surprised.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

AAhh the North American Sarangeti, I have read of the great hunting up around Williston Lake BC and west and south of there. Some day I will go there too. Every North American big game animal is there, I have read. WOW MADTRAPPER you are a lucky man!!!!

Thanks for the info on MT guys, I think I will bow hunt the Muly first and get to know some more people and ways of the wily ol muly. I have friends around the Dickinson area for starters then up to Twin Buttes to see some old oilfield buddy's and maybe some deer and pheasant hunting too.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Tip, The deeper you get into the public land areas the bigger the muleys get. :wink:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Gosh goosebuster3 that is an exciting thought, just to hunt a mule deer again is really going to be fun. Thanks for the tip


----------



## lil_lee_hunter_7mm (Jan 21, 2004)

hey guys what the heck are we supose to be talkin bout??? deer guns duh!!!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Sorry lil lee, I didn't read YOUR rules of posting in the forums. I deeply apologize for these guys getting off track. :eyeroll:


----------



## lil_lee_hunter_7mm (Jan 21, 2004)

hey man thats ok!!! but im just sayin we post these for a reason. uno its to find out what kind of rifle we like to use. me being 14 years old i am interested in what kind of guns people use. there is nothin in the world i would rather talk about!!! i read every night for most of the time 2 hours about hunting guns and ballistics! i find that very unusal for my age but its somthing i love!!!! i have more guns than my dad!!!!!! guns that i have paid for!!!! my self!!! i have a browning blr 81` in 308 the lightweight aluminume reciever. and i have a 7mm mag in a rem. 700 LSS that is the slickest gun i own!!! i also have a cva fire bolt magnum in 45. cal. i read up on the balistics and chose the 45. and i have a rem. 870 youth i bought it when i was 10!!! and i have a 10/22 ruger. that is the only one i didnt pay for!!! my grand father gave it to me when i was 5. oh yea i also have a rem. 700 in 243. thats all i think. thanx alot and plzzz reply :sniper:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Have you gus ever seen a pink rabbit run across the bar after you have acouple drinks?? Man it is sure funny to see him get all drunk as well. He runs this way and that way finally he gets the courage to **** right in front of you then he gets me fist right in his face. :lol: :lol: :eyeroll:


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Whats you guys' favorite bow for shooting bunnies with?


----------



## lil_lee_hunter_7mm (Jan 21, 2004)

goose buster whats that suppose to mean??? surpurp spelling!!!


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

10 p.m. is a little late for a 14 yr. old to be on the internet


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I think the Mathews solocam with easton carbon arrows and 125 grain broad head do just fine.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## lil_lee_hunter_7mm (Jan 21, 2004)

dude i stay u til like 1 in the mornin every night!!! and why do u have to bag on people!!! just because i am 14 and im interrested in guns dont mean u older guys have to bag on me!!! c-mon


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

If you can't take the heat, go to the YOUTH FORUM.


----------



## lil_lee_hunter_7mm (Jan 21, 2004)

dude stop baggin!!!!!! i aint said a thing to u and u start poppin off at me!!!!im just trying to learn and talk about guns alittle more!!!!


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

hey talking about guns is great but some times people want to talk boout hunting and stuff. listen u might learn somthing and stop being so jumpy.


----------



## lil_lee_hunter_7mm (Jan 21, 2004)

if they want to talk about hunting then they can go to the hunting forum!!! this forum is stamped RIFLES!!! and thats why we are all here is to learn!! and i hete it when the older guys think us kids dont know any thing about guns!!!


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

lil_lee_hunter_7mm why is it everytime u reply your always crying "
i hete it when the older guys think us kids dont know any thing about guns!!!" or somthing about being younger. well i am 14 and i am not going around complaning about this. if you can't put up with it post in the junor section. now i kno u kno guns, etc. it is just when u wine because somone said somthing u didn't like it must be because ur young right WRONG as long as u write smart stuff and don't complain i have found that they will read ur post no matter how old u r. yet when u r going to cry and fuss because somone didn't agree with u deal with it. listen to wut they have to say, they have more years exp. and r prob. smarter no affence. read some of the post you will find two people way have diff. opoins yet they don't cry about it they either don't reply again or they suck it up. now i am not telling u to not reply or post its just that i think in almost everyone of ur post i have read u r mad cus someone didn't think u were right, or u just didn't want to hear what they had to say cus u thought diff. O WWELL. i enjoy reading post, I DON"T ENJOY READING THAT U R MAD CUS U R YOUNGER THEN SOMONE. wow sry but it is just sad every time i read a post u replied to ur cring that ur 2 young, then go to the youth section. i would like to read what u have to say i don't want to read ur only 14 or w/e.

i am sorry if u got upset its just somone had to tell u that u have to grown up and stop pouting that u r young. people respect what u and i have to say so write smart replys not ones that r tring to get someone to stand up for u cus ur young


----------



## lil_lee_hunter_7mm (Jan 21, 2004)

varmiter kid< u havent had to put up with it as long as i have either!!! i respect every bodys opinion and they should mine!!! u have been here for about a week or so now i have been here a few months! and im tired of taking it from the older guys!


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

hmmm then leave ................ that is not hard if u can't put up with it leave. i amnot telling u to but if u think

u havent had to put up with it as long as i have either!!! i respect every bodys opinion and they should mine!!! u have been here for about a week or so now i have been here a few months! and im tired of taking it from the older guys

then just leave


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Ladies, Ladies.....

No seriously guys, No need to start attacking each other. It looks dumb. Little Lee, just because a forum is 'stamped' something, doesn't mean it's gonna be strictly that subject. The firearm forums can be used for anything pertaining to guns. Hunting, Target Shooting, Which BB gun you should get etc. You need to live with this. If it was that strict it would be no fun. You need to lighten up and cool off a bit, you make yourself an easy target to pick on, just play it cool and you can probably blend in.

Guys cut the kid a little slack... but not too much.  I know at about 15 I knew more about shotguns than half the staff of Scheels, so don't underestimate the youngin's. Back to our regularly scheduled postings.... :sniper:


----------



## lil_lee_hunter_7mm (Jan 21, 2004)

i resoect that austin!!! and i will pratice that! i promise!!!<

so varmiter kidd< we cool?


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

i was never mad just stating.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

8 mm mauser baby. nothing shoots like a Mauser 98K from the war. kicks like a mule too, gotta love it.


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

i hunt elk with my 10/22 ruger. dropped a 7/7 this year from 542 yrds


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

also my daisy BB gun does awesome for honkers...put a pattern master on that bad boy and you can sky bust all you want! gota be sure to buy the steel BB's tho


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

you think thats skill? i took a 10 point caribou last year with only my belt. i got it around the throat and looked it right in the eye and suffocated it. I have to say, the meat tastes better when you know you killed it with your bare hands.


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

10 POINT CARIBOU WITH YOUR HANDS? DID IT JUST SIT THERE AND WATCH YOU STRANGLE IT?!?! THIS MUST HAVE BEEN THE SMALLEST CARIBOU EVER


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

no it was a huge one, i had to walk in my socks only to sneak up on it. took quite a fight, but i got it by the big throat and spit in its face, and asked it to say uncle.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

And when it said uncle, was it in English or French? :roll:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

well its a caribou, it cant talk. thats why i ate it, its the natural progression


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

did the large animal not see you sneeking up on it...that story smells like bs if u ask me but no one did so ill shut it.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

duckslayer15 said:


> did the large animal not see you sneeking up on it...that story smells like bs if u ask me but no one did so ill shut it.


well i kind of assumed that it was all fun and games after "also my daisy BB gun does awesome for honkers...put a pattern master on that bad boy and you can sky bust all you want! gota be sure to buy the steel BB's tho" so i thought that i would have a wee bit of fun with it. sorry if i've offended you


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

oh damn...that story was bs....and to think i was buying the whole thing. Kind of sounded like the lion i gave a wicked right hook too and casturated with my swiss army knife out in africa.


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

haha fisshhook


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

that was you fishook. I saw it take place, if you weren't in such a hurry with those lion balls I would have bought you a beer.


----------



## Stealth (Jan 15, 2004)

I can understand Lil lee hunter. Whenever I was his age about 2 years ago !! LOL! I would walk into a gun store and ask them something and they'd look at me all funny. Like man kid, what you talkin about.

Face it, it is a fact of the world. I still face it today, getting no real respect from the older groups even if you have a massive more knowledge than they do. They just dont think kids are smart like that

TIP:::: Never state your age on a forum, especially if you a younger dude like me and you and a few other. Just act smart and everyone thinks your 40 LOL!

Keep it up kid, keep reading books and amass gun knowledge it is a passion!


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

I like the .243 because it is a lite gun and it is fast and shoots flat.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I don't have a wisea** comeback, so I'll just add my favorite caliber. Not a lot of game in the freezer for me (1 deer every 18 years, but that's what happens when the military moves you around a lot), but 1 shot from a 358 win put my last deer in it's tracks. Couldn't be because it was a neck shot, could it? (Not my choice, it's all that was available.) I'm hunting in swampy riverbottoms, so can't see a deer, or anything else for that matter, past 100 yards. Heck, a 30/30 with partitions would be more than enough.


----------

